# The transcripts that burned Baltakos



## Earion (Apr 2, 2014)

Μου άρεσε το άμεσο της αντίδρασης (τα αντανακλαστικά του δημοσιογράφου αξίζουν έπαινο) και μου άρεσαν επίσης τα αγγλικά του. Δηλώνω επίσης ότι το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι το γλωσσικό. Το πολιτικό στοιχείο της υπόθεσης δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου. Κανονικά το νήμα αυτό θα έπρεπε να ανοίξει στο Ελληνο-αγγλικό υποφόρουμ, αλλά επειδή είναι απολύτως βέβαιο ότι ολονών το μυαλό θα πάει στο πολιτικό, κι επειδή, αν κρίνω από προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις, θα ανέβουν οι τόνοι, το ανοίγω απευθείας στο πολιτικό για να μην κάνουμε τον κόπο αργότερα.

Λοιπόν: *The transcripts that burned Baltakos*

K: When I first got out, can you tell me, what got into Samaras?

B: He was in America then.

K: Yes, he was in America, but I learned he had strokes.

B: Shock and awe! There was bedlam, a shit storm... he didn't call me, I had told him that what you're doing... I’d told him. He would never have told about this thing. He called the other two and fucked them dry. Athanasiou and Dendias: “you conned me, you mocked me, what sort of ludicrousness is this?” Since the day before he had made a statement at the American Zionist Congress, saying that: “it’s over, I’ve chained them, say goodbye,” and the day after, you guys walked.

K: What happened with the inquisitors that let us go at the crucial moment? Why did they turn round after they let us go, later when they caught the others they tumbled over.

B: They let you go for the simple reason that there is no evidence.

K: Yes, fine, there was nothing.

B: And nobody 'gave them a call' to pressure them, they all though it was obvious: “well, what will the inquisitor do?” BUT THE INQUISITOR HAD NO EVIDENCE! NONE!

K: But he didn’t have any evidence against the others either...

B: But with the others there was (he makes a gesture indicating talking on the phone) ...

K: Who caused the damage there?

B: Both.

K: Dendias, Athanasiou?

B: Who else would have done it...?

K: And what does Samaras say about all this? Has he any feeling about what’s going on?

B: No, at first he didn’t... now that he saw the polls... he thought, being the highbrow bourgeois he is, that all these terrible things: “2%, he told me, they'll get”... I tell him “I’m telling you they'll go to 20%.” He tells me, “you’re a wanker.”

K: Who told him to do all this?

B: Nah, first of all he fears for himself. Because you’re undercutting his lead over SYRIZA.

K: OK, he’s cutting votes.

B: It’s logical.

K: And because, we’re undercutting his votes, he’ll put us in jail?

B: The faggot... incredible things, incredible.

K: And what about what Roupakiotis said?

B: That’s for sure, since he did it the week he was going there.

K: The things [prosecutor] Goutzamani did, and I really had information that she was a right-winger and according to the letter of the law.

B: (crosses himself)

K: Religioso?

B: Yes.

K: How could she do such a disgrace with Vourliotis and frame up the findings?

B: They convinced her that: “they’re paganists, idolaters, Nazis, and they’re against Christianity.”

K: Who convinced her of these things?

B: Athanasiou and Dendias.

K: Go to the Prosecutor and tell him who set up this whole frame up: That Athanasiou ordered Goutzamani, that Samaras had ordered Athanasiou and that all these people should go to trial. If you are a just man that’s what you should do.

B: If I do that now there will be a half-hour inquest and she’ll file it.

K: You think?

B: For sure! I would do this with a Samaras government? Goutzamani is the prosecutor. I would go and denounce Goutzamani to herself?

K: How did Goutzamani end up as Supreme Court Prosecutor?

B: Well, they’re from the same village [with Athanasiou].

K: So now she’s repaying the IOU.

B: Yes, they’re from the same village. Well not from the same village from nearby villages. Bur they entered the same examinations, they're almost the same age. They're compatriots, we don't need to be looking into it.


Το ελληνικό κείμενο:

ΚΑΣ.: Όταν κατ’ αρχήν όταν βγήκα εγώ τι έπαθε ο Σαμαράς, μπορείς να μου πεις; 

ΜΠΑ.: Ήταν στην Αμερική τότε.

ΚΑΣ.: Ναι, ήταν στην Αμερική, αλλά εγώ έχω μάθει ότι έπαθε εγκεφαλικά. 

ΜΠΑ.: Σοκ και δέος! Χαμός έγινε, της πουτάνας… δεν με πήρε εμένα, του ’χα πει ότι αυτά που κάνεις… του τα είχα πει. Δεν θα μου έλεγε εμένα γι’ αυτό το πράγμα. Πήρε τους άλλους δυο και τους γάμησε τα πρέκια. Τον Αθανασίου και τον Δένδια: «με κοροϊδέψατε, μ ε δουλέψατε, τι είναι αυτά ξεφτιλίστικα». Γιατί είχε κάνει την προηγούμενη μέρα δήλωση στο αμερικανικό σιωνιστικό συνέδριο ότι: «τελείωσε, τους έδεσα, τους έδεσα γειά σας!» και την άλλη μέρα βγαίνετε εσείς. 

ΚΑΣ.: Με τους ανακριτές που μας αφήσανε, εκεί στο επίμαχο στάδιο, τι έγινε; Γιατί αυτοί το γυρίσανε κωλοτούμπα μετά, αφ’ ότου αφήσανε εμάς, μετά που πήρανε τους άλλους το γυρίσανε κωλοτούμπα. 

ΜΠΑ.: Σας αφήσανε για τον απλό λόγο ότι δεν υπάρχουν στοιχεία. 

ΚΑΣ.: Ναι, ωραία δεν υπήρχε τίποτα. 

ΜΠΑ.: Και δεν τους πήρε κανείς τηλέφωνο να τους πιέσει, γιατί το θεωρούσαν όλοι αυτονόητο… όλοι θεωρούσαν σαν δεδομένο: "ε, τι θα κάνει ο ανακριτής;" Ο ΑΝΑΚΡΙΤΗΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ! ΚΑΝΕΝΑ!

ΚΑΣ.: Ούτε για τους άλλους είχε όμως… 

ΜΠΑ.: Μα με τους άλλους ήτανε… (κάνει την κίνηση κλήσης στο τηλέφωνο και τηλεφωνικής συνομιλίας). 

ΚΑΣ.: Ποιος την έκανε τη ζημιά εκεί; 

ΜΠΑ.: Και οι δυο. 

ΚΑΣ.: Δένδιας, Αθανασίου; 

ΜΠΑ.: Ποιος άλλος να το κάνει… 

ΚΑΣ.: Και τι λέει ο Σαμαράς γι’ αυτά; Έχει συναίσθηση του τι γίνεται; 

ΜΠΑ.: Όχι, στην αρχή δεν είχε… τώρα όμως που είδε τα γκάλοπ… αυτός νόμιζε, σαν μεγαλοαστός που είναι, ότι όλα αυτά τα τρομερά «2% - μου λέει – θα πάνε»… του λέω: «εγώ σου λέω 20% θα πάνε». Μου λέει: «Είσαι μαλάκας».

ΚΑΣ.: Ποιος του ’πε να τα κάνει αυτά; 

ΜΠΑ.: Πρώτ’ απ’ όλα φοβάται για τον εαυτό του. Επειδή εσείς τον κόβετε απ’ το να έχει προβάδισμα από το Σύριζα. 

ΚΑΣ.: Κόβει ψήφους ’ντάξει; 

ΜΠΑ.: Είναι λογικό. 

ΚΑΣ.: Κι επειδή του κόβουμε ψήφους δηλαδή θα μας βάλει φυλακή;

ΜΠΑ.: Τον πούστη… απίστευτο πράγμα, απίστευτο. 

ΚΑΣ.: Κι αυτά που είπε ο Ρουπακιώτης;

ΜΠΑ.: Αυτό είναι σίγουρο, αφού το ’κανε την εβδομάδα που θα πήγαινε εκεί.

ΚΑΣ.: Η Γκουτζαμάνη, αυτά τα πράγαμτα που έκανε, που εγώ πράγματι είχα τις πληροφορίες ότι ήτανε δεξιά και με το γράμμα του νόμου. 

ΜΠΑ.: (κάνει τον σταυρό του). 

ΚΑΣ.: Θεούσα. 

ΜΠΑ.: Ναι. 

ΚΑΣ.: Πώς τα ’κανε αυτά τα αίσχη με τον Βουρλιώτη και με το στήσιμο αυτού του πορίσματος; 

ΜΠΑ.: Την πείσανε ότι: «είναι παγανιστές, ειδωλολάτρες, ναζί και ότι είναι αντίθετιο με τον Χριστιανισμό». 

ΚΑΣ.: Ποιος την έπεισε γι’ αυτά τα πράγματα; 

ΜΠΑ.: Ο Αθανασίου κι ο Δένδιας. 

ΚΑΣ.: Να πας στον Εισαγγελέα και να πεις ποιοι έστησαν όλη αυτή την σκευωρία: ότι ο Αθανασίου έδωσε εντολή στην Γκουτζαμάνη, ότι ο Σαμαράς είχε δώσει εντολή στον Αθανασίου και όλοι αυτοί να πάνε να δικαστούνε. Αν είσαι δίκαιος άνθρωπος αυτό πρέπει να κάνεις. 

ΜΠΑ.: Άμα το κάνω αυτό τώρα θα κάνει προκαταρκτική εξέταση μισής ώρας και θα την βάλει στο αρχείο. 

ΚΑΣ.: Λες ε; 

ΜΠΑ.: Ε, βέβαια! Με κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά θα το κάνω; Σε ποιον εισαγγελέα θα πάω; Εισαγγελέας είναι η ίδια η Kουτζαμάνη. Θα πάω να καταγγείλω την Kουτζαμάνη στον εαυτό της; 

ΚΑΣ.: Πώς μπήκε η Kουτζαμάνη Εισαγγελέας του Αρείου Πάγου;

ΜΠΑ.: Αφού είναι απ’ το ίδιο χωριό. ΚΑΣ.: Άρα τώρα ξεπληρώνει το γραμμάτιο. 

ΜΠΑ.: Ναι, είναι από το ίδιο χωριό. Δηλαδή δεν είναι απ’ το ίδιο χωριό είναι από απέναντι χωριά, έτσι. Αλλά έχουν μπει στον ίδιο διαγωνισμό, είναι συνομίληκιο σχεδόν. Είναι συντοπίτες, δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνουμε.»

(Από Τα Νέα)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2014)

Τον ανακριτή θα τον έλεγα investigating judge, inquisitor νομίζω καλύτερα να λέμε τους υφιστάμενους του Τορκεμάδα. :) Έχω κι άλλες παρατηρήσεις, ελπίζω να επανέλθω. (Μπράβο στα αντανακλαστικά, όμως).


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2014)

Και το θεούσα = religioso, πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Εγώ θα έλεγα (με ερωτηματικό) zealot.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2014)

Καλά τα αντανακλαστικά, αλλά όχι εξίσου καλά τα αγγλικά. Μάλλον θα φέρει χαμόγελα στα χείλη πολλών αγγλόφωνων.


----------

